# EOI Question!



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

When completing the paperwork there's a question that asks about your parents, if you have no contact with them and haven't done so for 12+years do you need to fill in the section or leave it blank? 

Reason I'm asking is I don't know the years that they were born and I don't know where they live! 

Would really appreciate any help/advice? 
Thanks 
Steph


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When completing the paperwork there's a question that asks about your parents, if you have no contact with them and haven't done so for 12+years do you need to fill in the section or leave it blank?
> 
> ...


Hmmmmmmmmmm...really good question, and I honestly don't know the answer to that one at all. I was under the impression that declaration of relatives was for other family members to prove a link if they wanted to move (I declared a cousin who may want to come in the future, but not my other who wasn't interested).

My best advice would be to contact NZ Immigration (either phonecall or secure email message), and ask for their advice. Quite often they will try to point you in varying directions for "frequently asked questions", but make sure you persist with it...they are quite unique circumstances.

Good luck, and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to email them so I'll let you know, 
Steph


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Stephyj said:


> Thanks, I'm going to email them so I'll let you know,
> Steph


Any joy with this one, Steph???


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry for delay as I was trying to find several ways of how to solve this one, I have not had to e-mail as I have the info now another way so I can put the information on the form, I would like to know however if at all they are contacted!

Have you had/got the same problem? 
Steph


----------

